# Warning to folks looking into the Dallas job opennings



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Saw the other thread about the 200 opennings in Dallas. Had to add this information for those who look into them.

Law Enforcement is VERY differant in TEXAS so it may be a bit traumatic to a MA individual moving down there. Thought I'd mention a fews things to hopefully make the move a bit less shocking for those who look into the Dallas opennings.

Cops are Cops are Cops in TEXAS.Funny thing but, state, county, municipal,campus,ABC whatever, actually all get along. Therefore all the energy usually used bashing other agencies in MA needs to be vented elsewhere,--- like maybe the Bad Guys

The Judges are elected in Texas and reflect the desires of the communities so all the energy spent in MA bashing the courts needs to be vented elsewhere, ---- like maybe the Bad Guys ( who WILL be doing time!)

Everything in Texas is arrestable. (except speeding but you can get around that with endangering) Also, it is arrestable to resist a False Arrest.
You therefore can really use all the energy from above on let's say the BAD GUYs.

Hope this helps with the transition for those who look into Dallas.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Sign me up


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

texdep said:


> The Judges are elected in Texas and reflect the desires of the communities so all the energy spent in MA bashing the courts needs to be vented elsewhere, ---- like maybe the Bad Guys ( who WILL be doing time!)
> 
> Everything in Texas is arrestable. (except speeding but you can get around that with endangering) Also, it is arrestable to resist a False Arrest.
> You therefore can really use all the energy from above on let's say the BAD GUYs.


Is there such a place? I have heard stories before but I chalked it up to folk lore and fairy tales...........sounds to me like Heaven!!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Sounds like an LEO's *HEAVEN*!! The good life.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Would I have to wear one of them big ol' belt buckles?


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

I just bought the cowboy hat, boots & .44. Where do I find the big-ass belt buckle????


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

texdep said:


> Saw the other thread about the 200 opennings in Dallas. Had to add this information for those who look into them.
> 
> Law Enforcement is VERY differant in TEXAS so it may be a bit traumatic to a MA individual moving down there. Thought I'd mention a fews things to hopefully make the move a bit less shocking for those who look into the Dallas opennings.
> 
> ...


LE here in Nevada is the same way


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I deal and have delt with a lot of different agencies across the US, one on one and face to face...if you choose to ignore a lot of the problems...then yeah all departments sound great. It's funny to see TX and NV pop up.

Yeah if you choose to ignore the infighting with a quite a few TX departments, ICE, and old Border Patrol, the infighting of LVMPD and Clark County etc and so on...then yeah everybody just gets a long fine.


----------



## justcardio (May 9, 2002)

I am transferring to North Carolina (Wilmington) from MA very soon. I am eager to find out the change with the laws and the court system. I know the court system does not put up with any BS and people actually stay in jail. It becomes frustrating at times working in MA with everybody getting bailed it seems. Anyone have any info about NC? The Chief in Wilmington, NC was once chief in Gardner, MA for a couple of years when I was in high school there.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

justcardio said:


> I am transferring to North Carolina (Wilmington) from MA very soon. I am eager to find out the change with the laws and the court system. I know the court system does not put up with any BS and people actually stay in jail. It becomes frustrating at times working in MA with everybody getting bailed it seems. Anyone have any info about NC? The Chief in Wilmington, NC was once chief in Gardner, MA for a couple of years when I was in high school there.


Wilmington is probably above average pay in NC at a little more than 30K/yr but I'm sure your aware of that. I like Wilmington, nice little coastal city. I know a bit about NC, I can try to answer your questions.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Wilmington = tourist town...
As well the good ol' boy network is in full effect. Learn these words Prayer for judgement...it's used for almost any offense that someones friend committed.



justcardio said:


> I am transferring to North Carolina (Wilmington) from MA very soon. I am eager to find out the change with the laws and the court system. I know the court system does not put up with any BS and people actually stay in jail. It becomes frustrating at times working in MA with everybody getting bailed it seems. Anyone have any info about NC? The Chief in Wilmington, NC was once chief in Gardner, MA for a couple of years when I was in high school there.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Also, in NC citizens can resist an unlawful arrest. :BE:


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

Most importantly, it doesn't snow in Dallas! :baby01:


----------

